# Livingston Dam Discharge Record ??



## DU SPOUS (Feb 1, 2010)

What is the record for Dam release. Just looked and showing 97,600!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Before the president came in 1993 it was the highest on record 108,000 CFS in 1990.


----------



## trapperjon (May 26, 2014)

110,600cfs as of 1pm 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

It going to be bad down stream....I have emptied my 6" rain gauge 6 times and it overflowed one night I'm just North of Dayton.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

There goes the hybrids. They have had a good journey from up north.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Mattsfishin said:


> There goes the hybrids. They have had a good journey from up north.


Yep I wonder how they will fare in the lower stretch of the river?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

They have a story to tell !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Mattsfishin said:


> There goes the hybrids. They have had a good journey from up north.


 What time you meeting Karl?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

You know Matt and Bruce would go if TRA would let them.
Lake is at 133.64 now.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> You know Matt and Bruce would go if TRA would let them.
> Lake is at 133.64 now.


I think the top of my bulkhead is 133.83
But I don't mean that wrong, I have been so lucky through this thing it somewhat makes me feel guilty.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I saw the bulkhead over in your area just a few minuets ago, went to check and see if a lake house owner could get to his property. The bulkhead is just 3" or so from being under around Fawn Dr.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I just did a little research. The 110,600 CFS release right now ties the all time release of October '94. However, the lake itself was higher then than it is right now.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I hope it goes no higher.
Did your research show a flood in 1990 or 91?
I remember a series of floods and it was the same rhetoric, it's 100 year flood, then when it was topped, it's a 500 yer flood.
Who was checking water flow in Texas in 1517?


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

SeaOx 230C said:


> It going to be bad down stream....I have emptied my 6" rain gauge 6 times and it overflowed one night I'm just North of Dayton.


SeaOx I'm just north of Dayton also it's been crazy with all this rain.

Good fishing to all!


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

I guess conroe is loosing their hybrids too now.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Ducktracker said:


> SeaOx I'm just north of Dayton also it's been crazy with all this rain.
> 
> Good fishing to all!


Yes it has been a crazy ride Ducktracker .


----------



## BKT (Sep 27, 2013)

What's the max that can be released from the dam.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

3000,000 is the max it is designed for.
150,000 cfs is supposed to be the 500 yer flood level. And it was designed to exceed that X2.


----------



## Liv'n_the_dream (Jun 11, 2016)

DU SPOUS said:


> What is the record for Dam release. Just looked and showing 97,600!!!


It is rough on the west side of the lake, neighbors boat lift broke and boat sunk after getting beat up. I'm in good shape but my boathouse is getting a workout















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

We got another seven inches last night and it is still coming down in Kenefick. I have lived within three miles of this river most of my life and seen flood after flooding of the river bottom. This is by far the worst.

Area churches are sheltering people. My wife and I will be cooking out of our church kitchen in Liberty to feed those sheltering in other churches. The Pastors of several churches are working together to coordinate everything.

If your are in the bottom come out before it's to late. There's always those that won't but they are folks that wouldn't leave the bottoms for anything any way.


Dale


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Strictly unofficial here, but thinking TRA may not have to increase flow any more since it appears they have caught/turned the rising level.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Dale it's great to hear that you guys are helping out with meals.
I'm sure to those who have had to evacuate a meal made for them is a real blessing.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

I heard Frank Billingsly on channel 2 news say this is a 1000 year flood.
Only a .1% chance of that happening........but it did.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

SeaOx 230C said:


> We got another seven inches last night and it is still coming down in Kenefick. I have lived within three miles of this river most of my life and seen flood after flooding of the river bottom. This is by far the worst.
> 
> Area churches are sheltering people. My wife and I will be cooking out of our church kitchen in Liberty to feed those sheltering in other churches. The Pastors of several churches are working together to coordinate everything.
> 
> ...


Way to go Dale, They will appreciate the food and assistance.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah, our daughter took some sleeping bags to 1st Baptist Liberty yesterday. She said folks were sleeping on the floor and looked awfully depressed. 
I think they were starting up the kitchen last night.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow gauge at Riverside is 137.25 the river is rolling!


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

It's predicted to crest at 32.1 feet in Liberty. That's 1.1 above the record.

Something I found interesting.

At Romayor it has hit 42.74 ft which is the predicted crest. The record at Romayor is 45.6 ft.

If I interpret that right it kinda says how much local rain fell between the two points versus above Romayor doesn't it?


----------



## Telecaster (Apr 12, 2016)

Does anyone know if 3278 re-opened crossing the bridge behind the dam?


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

That is one rough lake in those pictures.

Dbullard the LL dam was at 68,000 I think when Matt and I went that time. I would need to check the old post. We launched in the field at the top. I stated I would never do that again when I left. Until I put the boat back on the trailer did I realize how something really bad could go wrong. That and the two kids in the bass boat wound up in a tree top when their motor would not start. I told Matt were going to have to rescue these two.
We were fishing a whirl pool on the right side. No joke the boat was going in circles around Matt's 60lb anchor. The White bass were on fire and going around with us. 
The bad part was the whirl pool lead back to the dam.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

GoFish2Day was like baaawck, baaawck bauck bauck 

I remember when,... it was,.. we were, what were we doing?
:rotfl:
Oh yeah it was cold! And Matt and I were wearing them out.
We nearly ruined the _entire_ fishery that day!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey Loy. Ol Karl was SKEERED that day. He said he ain't NEVER going back with a flow like that. Little bird told me there was more whites down there again but I can't talk Karl into taking me. Noticed my tags are out on the Kenner. Well heck that also reminds me I need a license also. Academy here I come.

That day you and me went Loy it was not tooooo cold. Only ice on the ramp and our lines would ice up. That was the day we met Mr and Mrs htx. We sure caught some good fish that day and no POTLICKERS.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

17 degree weather slows them potlickers down!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

shadslinger said:


> 17 degree weather slows them potlickers down!


But it eliminates the need for bagged ice


----------

